# My English Bull Terrier cross Staffy



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

My Boy!!!! We rescued him from a gypsy site 4 years ago where he was used as a bait dog for their fighting pitbulls and staffs.He had lost an eye and is covered in scars.They only gave him up because"he cant fight worth a f**k..."(direct quote,along with "d'ya like dags?"lol)
Even after a start in life like that he is the softest,most loving dog ever and I couldn't imagine life without him now.Here then is Action Jackson,or Jax for short....


----------



## sexy (Feb 24, 2007)

awww hes well cute aleast he has a nice loving and caring home now.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

hes lovely, ive always had a soft spot for english bull terriers, in pleased that he has found some where loving to live after what must of been the most awful life he had.


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Awww he is lovely :smile:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Awe Gorgeous. You can see in the eyes how soft he is tho.
Such a shame that people still do this. We had one bad fight between my own dogs many many years ago and I was frantic and went and wreastled them apart which wasn't an easy task being as they were both gsd's who suddenly just took to hate each other. I found it terrifing and was shaking loads in the vets afterwards crying my eyes out. So how anyone can do it for pleasure is just beyond me it really is. Glad he has a loving home wre he no longer has to fear being baited.
:no1:


----------



## emilou (Jan 10, 2007)

he does look really cute and loving


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, great quote.. nice dog


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

He's gorgeous.... will show Victor Meldrew when he wakes up!!

Well done for rescuing him....


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Awwww, What a cutie*:thumb:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*wow he's sooooooo cute and he does look like a big soft teddy bear  awww bless him as least he's got you now....*

*Well done for saving him : victory: *


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

English Bull Terriers are one of my favourite breeds EVER! Never actually owned one, but have a piggy-bank which is supposed to be for a pup. Unfortunately it gets dipped into every time the car breaks down, there's a school trip, unexpected bill turns up etc.etc.etc. might just have to borrow one :smile:


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Ahh bless. What a sweetie, He's lucky to have you!
Tanya xxxx


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## Solo (Dec 23, 2006)

Absolutely adorable - and what a lucky guy to have found a loving home after such a rotten start!


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

He is stunning!! I love english bulls, they have such lovable faces and I WANT ONE!!! lol


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

good ol Jax!! quality mutt bud, Nat still says she`ll do a swap lmao...now get some pics up of him all dressed up i love the camo gear!! lol, seriously though my two could learn a thing or two from him :lol2: bet he`s lovin it in the new garden running riot!! :smile:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Ian.g said:


> good ol Jax!! quality mutt bud, Nat still says she`ll do a swap lmao...now get some pics up of him all dressed up i love the camo gear!! lol, seriously though my two could learn a thing or two from him :lol2: bet he`s lovin it in the new garden running riot!! :smile:


I can't believe you've mention his outfits Ian!!!!!!! YOU B*STARD!!!!!! LMFAO
NOOOOO!!!!!
Yes everyone it's true,my wife likes to dress up my dog.All the other dogs laugh at him.He has several outfits incl. army dog,bedtime dog and,worst of all,Safety dog,with lots of reflective gear and flashing lights.I will get some pics.Ian,next time you come over,the beers are definately on YOU! GIT!:lol2:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

hahahaha sorry mate couldn`t resist:lol2:


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

nice 1 for rescuing him mate


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

just been told to look at this thread,didnt know this section existed to be honest,what a truely lovely story,what a truely lovely dog,bless him,just goes to show the press are wrong and some ppl need horse whipping, hes lucky to of found you and id say youre lucky to have him...........now lets see the dressing up pics lol


----------



## sammi1986 (Feb 12, 2007)

*so cute*

I think rescuing that dog was a realy nice thing to do, i cant wait to get a dog but im going to wait until my little boy is older so he cant annoy the dog!


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Well done, Barry - he's a lovely dog and very lucky you happened by. It's nice to read stories with a nice outcome like this


----------



## reptile mad (Feb 10, 2007)

Jax is beautifull im so glad hes found a good home,well done for rescuing him!!!


----------

